# what piranha is this



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

tey say its a black piranha but i cant id the species


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

s. irritan


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Piranha Species ID_*


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

Need a clearer and larger pic, but for whats there im going with s. rhombeus.


----------



## hemichromis (Apr 23, 2004)

hyphen said:


> s. irritan
> [snapback]943790[/snapback]​


yeh your deffiantely right thanks!


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

I am goin with hyphen on this one.... S. Irritan


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...I have 5 irritans around that size and I cant look at the picture and say thats what it is. The body shape of small serrasalmus are pretty close to the same. I cant see the tail well enough to say for sure, and the spotting looks a little to uniform to be irritans.

I cant tell from that picture.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Definately need a better flank shot. I can almost see the blemish by its underside making me think its Sanchezi especially if the fish is 2-3 inches. Just an educated guess at best on my part.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

it looks identical to my babies....irritan


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The photo seems to be .GIF and not able to repair. The tail does not coform with S. irritans for what I can see. Get a better photo.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

hemichromis said:


> tey say its a black piranha but i cant id the species
> [snapback]943782[/snapback]​


Ok I dont see the red on the fin..Mine has a little red.....Here is your and mine....u can try to compare..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Generally all Serrasalmus have red, be it a bit on the anal fin or on the cheek. I'm afraid you will have to get a better photo. Something that's been said to all members that post here. We can rule out S. irritans. Your fish has a broad terminal band. Adult S. irritans can have a "dark V" or occasionally a thin terminal band.


----------



## necroxeon (Jan 21, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Generally all Serrasalmus have red, be it a bit on the anal fin or on the cheek. I'm afraid you will have to get a better photo. Something that's been said to all members that post here. We can rule out S. irritans. Your fish has a broad terminal band. Adult S. irritans can have a "dark V" or occasionally a thin terminal band.
> [snapback]948460[/snapback]​


I guess u r replying to me ??? Im not sure....Ok what I need is u to tell me which part of the fish u want the pic takin.. I have takin flank shots tail shots mouth shots and none of the good enough ...but i will try it one more time to clear things up.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I'm replying to everyone in this thread and more directly to your 2 photos. I'll look for the new photos tomorrow.


----------

